# Fuses Burstner A530



## 89323 (May 19, 2005)

I,ve a Burstner A530 on a 03 plate.On holiday I damaged the high n/s rear light.Following this I find that this light, together with the n/s lights for the tail light and the high light under the overcab will not work.I,ve tried the n/s bulbs in the o/s and they work.Obviously I suspect the fuses but I find that the Burstner booklet is of little assistance and the transformer is in German.Has anybody had a similar problem ?


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Snoopdog, You wont find the answer in the Berstner book as it is a base vehicle fuse that has gone. Look in your base vehicle handbook & it will tell you where it is, Steve


----------



## 89323 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for that sarge.I,ve found the relevant fuse which keeps on blowing so it must be a fault.On checking the fiat book it would seem that they arent 100% correct and fuse finding is a matter of trial and error.!


----------

